# Hibatchi Steak, Chicken, Shrimp, vegetables and fried rice(Blackstone)



## TNJAKE (Apr 22, 2020)

Evening fellas and non fellas. Cooked up some hibatchi tonight on the Blackstone. Got some pics and missed others. Stress runs high with a meal like this. Everything going so fast. Here goes......

First off butchered a whole beef tenderloin today for future steaks. Vac sealed most but held some out for tonight's meal.










Next I mixed up the hibatchi sauce while wife got veggies ready. I already had steak,chicken and shrimp slice and dusted with salt and pepper. Sauce consists of soy sauce, white vinegar, white sugar,minced garlic,white pepper and grated ginger. Brought to boil then let cool. Stirring constantly. House smelled delicious.

At this point griddle was on high and ready for the rice. Used jasmine from a bag. All I could find but was perfect.





All the goodies. Put some diced onion on griddle to cook down. When done added frozen peas and carrots. Cooked till tender then add rice





Cooked until rice was browning then added a splash of soy sauce brought everything together and cracked the eggs into it. Cooked a few more seconds. It was done





Rhen on to the rest. Put some bigger chunks of onions on griddle. Cook down some then added brocolli florets, zucchini, mushrooms and let roll





Moved it over once tender and added proteins





During this added sliced green onions and mixed everything together and added the finishing sauce I made





Couple minutes and done





And my plate





Man this was an absolutely perfect tasting home version of hibatchi. Rice was perfect. Thanks for looking


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 22, 2020)

Man that looks good! Id eat a plate full of that for sure!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks good Jake I did some a week or two ago and plan to do it again next week hope it comes out as good as yours looks


----------



## shutter198 (Apr 22, 2020)

After cooking the rice, do you rinse it? Do you refrigerate it? My rice is always too sticky and clumpy, especially jasmine rice.  Your rice looks perfect!
Thanks


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks like a pretty good dinner


----------



## ozzz (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow that looks tasty.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice job on the whole meal.


 shutter198
 Check out this Video for how to make Rice for Fried Rice...JJ


----------



## phoenix921 (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## xray (Apr 23, 2020)

Great looking meal Jake, that Blackstone is putting out some good food!!

I know it’s probably not...but is that squeeze bottle filled with Sake?

Like!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 23, 2020)

Fantastic Jake .  Leftover eye round or pork loin works great for this . Nice work .


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Great job Jake! Looks like you and the Blackstone are getting along pretty good!


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 23, 2020)

Jake that looks awesome - great job!



shutter198 said:


> After cooking the rice, do you rinse it? Do you refrigerate it? My rice is always too sticky and clumpy, especially jasmine rice.  Your rice looks perfect!
> Thanks


For fried rice try making it the day ahead - it makes a huge difference


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh Yeah--Nice Job Jake!!
Now there's a pile of good looking Vittles I could get into!!
Like!

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 23, 2020)

Great looking meal Jake. Love doing this on my flat top. Its been a little while and I need to change that. And I hear ya when you are cooking this stuff its hard to get pics because that thing churns out food so fast lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2020)

Great job there Jake.
I think once we get free from this stay at home stuff you should have a party and give us all some lessons.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks good. I love doing Hibachi parties for guests with my Blackstone.


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow!  Cool set-up with an awesome looking meal coming out the other end!  Big Like!


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice flat top work Jake!  IMO the flat top is often under utilized for making creations.....a thing that Blackstone is changing for the better!  The only thing better is a multi-zone temp controlled flat top.....The bomb!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 24, 2020)

Awesome flat top job there JAKE! The only thing that would ruin a feast like that is having to use chop sticks. They limit your ability to scarf correctly.


----------



## weev (Apr 25, 2020)

Awesome job looks great


----------



## Motorboat40 (Apr 25, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Evening fellas and non fellas. Cooked up some hibatchi tonight on the Blackstone. Got some pics and missed others. Stress runs high with a meal like this. Everything going so fast. Here goes......
> 
> First off butchered a whole beef tenderloin today for future steaks. Vac sealed most but held some out for tonight's meal.
> View attachment 441792
> ...


I love hibachi haven't had any for a while, that looks great! Did you have yum yum sauce?


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Man that looks good! Id eat a plate full of that for sure!


Thanks was delicious. Wife and kids enjoyed having something to remind them of going out


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Looks good Jake I did some a week or two ago and plan to do it again next week hope it comes out as good as yours looks


Appreciate it Jerry


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

shutter198 said:


> After cooking the rice, do you rinse it? Do you refrigerate it? My rice is always too sticky and clumpy, especially jasmine rice.  Your rice looks perfect!
> Thanks


Thanks. I really like the consistency of the rice in those foil pouches. Its precooked and sticky which allows you to skip a couple of steps without sacrificing quality. Mushy fried rice is a result of excess moisture in the rice. What I used eliminates that problem


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice job on the whole meal.
> @shutter198 Check out this Video for how to make Rice for Fried Rice...JJ



Thanks JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks!


phoenix921 said:


> Looks great!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

xray said:


> Great looking meal Jake, that Blackstone is putting out some good food!!
> 
> I know it’s probably not...but is that squeeze bottle filled with Sake?
> 
> Like!


Thanks bud I'm really enjoying it. Bottle has oil in it but my liver was full of beer!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Fantastic Jake .  Leftover eye round or pork loin works great for this . Nice work .


Thanks. I'll give that a try sometime


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Great job Jake! Looks like you and the Blackstone are getting along pretty good!


Thanks. We seem to get along ok lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> Jake that looks awesome - great job!
> 
> 
> For fried rice try making it the day ahead - it makes a huge difference


Thanks rich


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah--Nice Job Jake!!
> Now there's a pile of good looking Vittles I could get into!!
> Like!
> 
> Bear


Thanks bear it was delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking meal Jake. Love doing this on my flat top. Its been a little while and I need to change that. And I hear ya when you are cooking this stuff its hard to get pics because that thing churns out food so fast lol


Thanks bud and oh yeah fast and furious!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks Warren. I look forward to the party! Dont know about the lessons though lol


HalfSmoked said:


> Great job there Jake.
> I think once we get free from this stay at home stuff you should have a party and give us all some lessons.
> 
> Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks good. I love doing Hibachi parties for guests with my Blackstone.


Thanks J


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Wow!  Cool set-up with an awesome looking meal coming out the other end!  Big Like!


Appreciate it eddie. Definitely enjoying the new toy


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Nice flat top work Jake!  IMO the flat top is often under utilized for making creations.....a thing that Blackstone is changing for the better!  The only thing better is a multi-zone temp controlled flat top.....The bomb!


Thanks bud and i agree. Everyone needs one of these!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> Awesome flat top job there JAKE! The only thing that would ruin a feast like that is having to use chop sticks. They limit your ability to scarf correctly.


Lol thanks. I'm an American so went full fork


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

weev said:


> Awesome job looks great


Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 25, 2020)

Motorboat40 said:


> I love hibachi haven't had any for a while, that looks great! Did you have yum yum sauce?


Appreciate it. And nah no need for cover up sauce. Was flavor explosion as is


----------

